# my Casey. He died December 3, 2007



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Casey 6/95 - 12/07

He was my velcro kitty. Stuck to me all the time. I loved him so much. He died from CRF and the worst part was, I didn't even know he suffered from it. He had acting strange with yowling and acting strange almost 18 months prior to this. He didn't exhibit all the signs of CRF though. CRF is Chronic Renal Failure. The vet told me he may have suffered a stroke or had what is like kitty Alzeheimer's. Acting lost and disoriented. They prescribed Prozac. 

He was sick one weekend when he didn't eat and didn't come to sit with me. He stopped purring too. I rushed him to the vets and they told me his numbers were the highest they had ever seen. Something like 235 BUN and there was no way to keep him going. Euthanasia was suggested.

It was horrible and I am still trying to forget the events of that day.

Rest in Peace Casey.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/can ... g&gi=Casey

At the time of his death, almost all the candles were lit on this page. Now, just me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. I know how painful this is for you. I pray that you find peace of mind, and soon begin to think of the happy tiimes you had with Casey. You know that God loves His little creatures, so I believe you will see him again.


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you Jeanie. I believe I will see him again. When they were giving him the shot to put him to sleep, I told him I will see him again and to watch over me and Bobby. I believe he is. About 3 weeks after he was gone, I felt the bed covers pull and it was like he was walking on the bed when I was going to sleep. I looked over at Bobby and he was on the other side of the bed. I think Casey may have been there but it was only that one time.


P.S. Thanks for the candle memorial.


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, just noticed I hit 30 posts and got a highlighted kitty face!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

.


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you. I thank all that posted a candle too. Made me cry again but good cries.. I am grateful.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I lit a candle for Casey, too.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I lit a candle for Casey. He is not forgotten


----------



## Mrs. Steepie (Feb 1, 2006)

*saying goodbye*

 I know exactly how you feel... my Nicky died on 12/8/07
and no one can really understand the heartache you feel. Although 
it has been 4 months, I still think about him everyday. I am a true 
believer in the quote "time heals all wounds"....but it matters how 
deep that wound is!
Take one day at a time, and remember the good times you had together!


----------

